# A moment of silence for Brittney :( [YAY! FALSE ALARM!]



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> We didn’t really think much of it when a rumor started going around that Brittney Palmer was on her way out of the UFC. There were some vague Twitter messages of bad luck, and Dana gave her some flack over screwing up which network was broadcasting UFC Live, but surely he wouldn’t just toss her, right?
> 
> Well, kids, no official announcement has been made, but we don’t really expect one either. Brittney Palmer is no longer listed as an Octagon Girl. If it turns out that Anonymous did this, we’ll never forgive them. Until then, we’ll mourn for our favorite Octagon Girl (except Ben; he’ll never get over Arianny).
> 
> ...


*Source: CagePotato.com*

How can you fire the hottest ring girl ever?


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn that sucks!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

ffs those other 2 card girls are gargoyles brittney was the best, wrong omission dana ariyianni and chandella you should replace not brittney


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This sucks. I'm quitting UFC (on Twitter).


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Oh my days!! How can they do this to us?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man all they gotta do is get gina carano as a replacement and i would not give a shit about britney. On a side note i am colour however i never understood how chandella powell is a ring girl, is it affirmative action or something? She not even that sexy.


----------



## lutalivre1989 (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't know what's worse....overeem or brittney


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

What happened? Why was she released?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Oh my days!! How can they do this to us?


*F*UCK YOU DANA!*​
*This officially ruined my day!*

Who the fcuk wants to see Chandella's mug instead of watching Brittney's cute smile?!

God fcuking damn!


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Limba i taught u were excited about jon jone's birthday....are u tell me ur not gay with jon jones after all lol.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

The_Senator said:


> What happened? Why was she released?


I has to be a contract dispute, its not a highly skilled job and she looks overly qualified for it. She was absolutely the hottest ring girl.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I has to be a contract dispute, its not a highly skilled job and she looks overly qualified for it. She was absolutely the hottest ring girl.


Either that or arianny was jealous or she refused to sleep with danna or the two brothers.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Limba i taught u were excited about jon jone's birthday....are u tell me ur not gay with jon jones after all lol.


No dude... :laugh: ...i'm not.

I'm a Brittney *tithugger*  before she became a UFC ring girl! 



UFC_OWNS said:


> ffs those other 2 card girls are *gargoyles* brittney was the best, wrong omission dana ariyianni and chandella you should replace not brittney


LMAO @ gargoyles

Gargoyles can be sexy too OWNS


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> No dude... :laugh: ...i'm not.
> 
> I'm a Brittney *tithugger*  before she became a UFC ring girl!
> 
> ...


i'd tap that picture over the hideous odd couple


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

fhfhefklfwfewfewwef


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

f4rtknock3r said:


> She sucks bring in some *latina's* we have a bunch here in miami. I am tired of seeing these girls with fake bodies and no curves.


Arianny not good enough?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Arianny not good enough?


she asian


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Arianny not good enough?


she is asian i believe


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

f4rtknock3r said:


> she is asian i believe





> Arianny Celeste was born Arianny Celeste-Penelope Lopez in Las Vegas, Nevada. She is of Mexican (three-quarters) and Filipino (one-quarter) descent


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arianny_Celeste

:thumb02:

To be fair she does have some Asian qualities.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

fwefwfwefwefwef


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

f4rtknock3r said:


> Well she still is flat on the backside. Come on man lets have some brazilian woman for god sake.


Shes got no flat arse! Its awesome. Know what you mean about the Brazilians though. Get on it Dana!


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Shes got no flat arse! Its awesome. Know what you mean about the Brazilians though. Get on it Dana!


I get what your saying aswell but come on the UFC has to appeal to different type of taste us men have. They have three ring girls I say replace Chandellablah.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

That sucks.... but time to slide Kelli Hutcherson on over!


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

It's tough typing a reply with tears on my keyboard...

{grabs tissue}


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

look guys, this isn't cool.

what can we do to fix this?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!

*Runs away to cry*

She was THE BEST THING to come from the strikeforce purchase. DANA YOU HAVE LOST YOUR ******* MIND!!!!!!!!

The only thing that would make this better is if she gets into porn now...


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

twitter campaign to Dana perhaps?


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

My new signature isn't gay is it?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SJ said:


> look guys, this isn't cool.
> 
> *what can we do to fix this?*










PheelGoodInc said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!
> 
> *Runs away to cry*
> 
> She was THE BEST THING to come from the *Strikeforce* purchase. DANA YOU HAVE LOST YOUR ******* MIND!!!!!!!!


WEC purchase. 




PheelGoodInc said:


> The only thing that would make this better is if she gets into porn now...


She's too sweet to get into porn.

Maybe she'll get her own weekly show on MTV or something like that.




PheelGoodInc said:


> My new signature isn't gay is it?


Totally not! :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

*TO THE TWITTER!*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Tyson Fury said:


> Arianny not good enough?


Arianney has the body of a ******* 12 year old.

Where are these big booty bitches? That's what I wanna see.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> *TO THE TWITTER!*


I don't have a Twitter account, *but i will create one right away*!

THIS IS WAR!!!

Ohhhh dear...i'm crying now:
















And one of my favorites:








This is for for you Dana! --->


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

News to me. The UFC doesn't want to hire bimbo girls. They prefer the clean cut ones and rightfully so.

Yall should be TWITTER BOMBING DANA about this. 

*The UFC has released Octagon girl Brittney Palmer. No public reason has been given for releasing the former WEC cage girl.

Palmer joined the UFC when the WEC was shuttered and along with Urijah Faber proved to be the most popular import from that promotion.

Palmer tweeted in response to being let go:


Thanks for all the good luck wishes! I'm figuring it all out. Life is full of surprises. This will definitely keep me grounded. Over and out

Palmer had become quite popular with fans in her short tenure and received some publicity for her artistic endeavors. Deadspin reviewed her work and didn't pull any punches. 

Palmer is not the first Octagon girl to be released with short notice. Edith Labelle was cut for missing UFC 100. Natasha Wicks and Logan Stanton were let go simultaneously a few months later, shortly after criticizing UFC fighter Josh Koscheck in an interview. 

Arianny Celeste, Rachelle Leah, and Chandella Powell remain the promotion's cage side attractions. *

http://www.sbnation.com/mma/2011/7/19/2282910/ufc-releases-octagon-girl-brittney-palmer


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*How the hell do you use Twitter?!* :confused02:

Where is the "write comment button" ?! :confused02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

its incredible how much brittney and arianny look alike, i dont see how some fans love one and hate the other lol....they look like sisters, and have pretty much the exact body except arianny has a better boob job

i dont mean to be a prick but i dont get this love that americans have with fake big boobs, i mean i love arianny and brittney, they have a very pretty face, but i dont see them as the hottest women on earth like some lol

they dont have any curves, no booty, i guess im just used to brazilian women...yeah...had to throw that out there, BAM!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I wonder why Danas twitter said they didn't release her, and to relax.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Arianney has the body of a ******* 12 year old.
> 
> Where are these big booty bitches? That's what I wanna see.



Hell yes. Best thing anybody has said all thread. So another slim blonde bimbo gets the sack, boo fookin' hoo. I admit, she's better than overrated Arianny, but she ain't all that, jesus christ. Look up somebody like Juliana Salimeni to know what a true octagon girl or woman should look like


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ACTAFOOL said:


> its incredible how much brittney and arianny look alike, i dont see how some fans love one and hate the other lol....they look like sisters, and have pretty much the exact body except arianny has a better boob job
> 
> i dont mean to be a prick but i dont get this love that americans have with fake big boobs, i mean i love arianny and brittney, they have a very pretty face, but i dont see them as the hottest women on earth like some lol
> 
> they dont have any curves, no booty, i guess im just used to brazilian women...yeah...had to throw that out there, BAM!


Brit and Arianny look nothing alike man and Brittney actually has a bit of ass at least.

Edit: @DarkKnight. 

MOTHER OF GOD:


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Everyone calm down! People alread started on twitter and Dana already said she's not fired, to calm down, and don't believe hack MMA sites.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

box said:


> I wonder why Danas twitter said they didn't release her, and to relax.


Just read that too.

WTF is going on. I wanna believe him so badly...








_PS: how the fcuk do you use Twitter?!

How can i write something for the person it's intended to see it?!_

*@Mckeever: Jamie Koeppe maybe?! --->*


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

wfweffwefwef


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

f4rtknock3r said:


> *My wall has more curves than her and Arianny. *It was kind of upsetting hearing Dana white say he will not be using any brazilian ring girls in UFC RIO.


In that case, please get "intimate" with your wall...LOL


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Just read that too.
> 
> WTF is going on. I wanna believe him so badly...
> 
> ...


Man, she's amazing. The UFC would be just that much better if they had bubble butt ring girls.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

limba said:


> Just read that too.
> 
> WTF is going on. I wanna believe him so badly...
> 
> ...


@danawhite you suck if you released her

That's how you'd contact him, lol. Just @TwitterName message


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

So I changed my signature for nothing?

Sonovabitch Dana. Stop playing with my emotions! You're worse than my girlfriend!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


Dayam...that is some serious ass...maybe a lil too much. That's Kim Kardasian size. On that topic I wonder how Ice T copes with his wife Coco. Getting side tracked here...found it strange to hear she got released...maybe inadvertent publicity stunt. Goes to show how popular she is with MMA fans and in general. She does bare a striking resemblance to Arianny in body type, facial features, boobies, ass, personality, etc. True story our associates tried to book her for an event, but her fee was a lil on the pricy side. 

I LOVE BLONDES...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh no, it's just enough ass. She does look somewhat big in that particular pic. Here's another.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Oh no, it's just enough ass. She does look somewhat big in that particular pic. Here's another.


I think it's too big Brittany was perfect. I also like her voice.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Rusty likes beefcake apparently. Brittany > her.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


Gross.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


I know we all have different tastes but would you really rather have that thing wobbling around the octagon? Doesn't even look like she would be able to spread those legs enough to fit my winkle in! Bet she gets well smelly in between that fat. Don't get me wrong, I love the booty. But that girl doesn't have a booty. The booty has a girl.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

This is ridiculous... Brittney was the prettiest girl by far.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

WWE does awesome job selecting girls. Maryse, Michelle McCool, Torrie Wilson, Kelly-Kelly and many more are all simply excellent


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> I know we all have different tastes but would you really rather have that thing wobbling around the octagon? Doesn't even look like she would be able to spread those legs enough to fit my winkle in! Bet she gets well smelly in between that fat. Don't get me wrong, I love the booty. But that girl doesn't have a booty. The booty has a girl.


I'd love it if Andressa was a ring girl. The girls with some meat on them are just a better time in my experience. I've dated skinny girls but they just aren't as fun. 

One of the most attractive gf's I've had lost a bunch of weight and now is just fake tits and skin draped over a skeleton. We have stayed in touch for years and fool around when we have time but it's just not as fun as it used to be with her being so skinny. Maybe it's cause she's married too:confused02:


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol át. Some of the comments, if theres one thing i've learned in life its that once you go curvy you never go back to slim jim

and i actually enjoy boobies more:thumbsup:....but i hate fale ones, they are Nice to look at but not great to Play with, in other words fake boobs are like those awesome action figures that dont move

Haa cant believe i compared action figures and boobs...i am THE 40 tear old virgin

but seriously...at the end of the day p**** is p****:thumb02:


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Down with everything


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Andressa Soares. She was in Playboy a while back too.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


Can you imagine the lincoln logs that come out of that chick.

i feel bad for the toilet lol....


I prefer more of the petite frame but i wouldn't mind "one nighting" her


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Andressa Soares is a godess.

I can't believe some of you guys are turned off by a girl with curves like that.

I would clap them cheeks with the force of a thousand suns all simultaneously exploding together.


----------



## f4rtknock3r (Nov 22, 2010)

Screw these woman they aint shit


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

nom nom nom


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


That girl is BIIIIIIIG. Way too big iyam.
Me no like, obviously i'd do her, but only for a quicky then bye bye.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

She's not the hottest woman in the world. The UFC will get another girl that's just as hot. That said, sucks to see anyone get fired like that. Poor Brittney.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

limba said:


> Just read that too.
> 
> WTF is going on. I wanna believe him so badly...
> 
> ...





Roflcopter said:


> She's not the hottest woman in the world. The UFC will get another girl that's just as hot. That said, sucks to see anyone get fired like that. Poor Brittney.


Looks like this was just some ramdom BS by some website wannabe famous.
Thank God for that, i think she's a goddess.
Every time i see a pic of her i feel blessed, i wanna see "maure, much maure" of her.



On a side note, if she was to go away, i'd finnaly be able to watch the weight-ins in a proper way, lol.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Andressa Soares is a godess.
> 
> I can't believe some of you guys are turned off by a girl with curves like that.
> 
> I would clap them cheeks with the force of a thousand suns all simultaneously exploding together.


At least some of us in this thread have some sense. That chick is badass!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

lol @ curvy girls. that's just a word fat women use to feel better about themselves, c'mon Rusty it's not a word for our gender to use.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Curvy is more family friendly than big round ***

Or I'd eat a mile of her **** just to see where it came from ya know?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> lol @ curvy girls. that's just a word fat women use to feel better about themselves, c'mon Rusty it's not a word for our gender to use.


You like girls with flat pancake asses, we like girls with booty. Is Jennifer Lopez fat? Is Kim Kardashian fat?

I feel sorry for you.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I like big boned chics, but that first pic of Soares looked way to much like a man. The other pics did her way better justice.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Dana confirms she's not out. Either edit the title or delete the thread before everybody else gets misled.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i understand when people don't like huge asses... proportion is everything.

just be respectful of everyones personal preferences regarding their attraction to the opposite sex.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yusssssss!!! We Win!!!


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Dayam...that is some serious ass...maybe a lil too much. That's Kim Kardasian size. On that topic I wonder how Ice T copes with his wife Coco. Getting side tracked here...found it strange to hear she got released...maybe inadvertent publicity stunt. Goes to show how popular she is with MMA fans and in general. She does bare a striking resemblance to Arianny in body type, facial features, boobies, ass, personality, etc. True story our associates tried to book her for an event, but her fee was a lil on the pricy side.
> 
> I LOVE BLONDES...


hahaha she looks like a funking alien!!! not say I wouldnt have a go but....


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You like girls with flat pancake asses, we like girls with booty. Is Jennifer Lopez fat? Is Kim Kardashian fat?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.


i dont like fat chicks. i dont like lunch lady arms. i do like big nice asses though just like anyone ghetto like rampage does.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Yusssssss!!! We Win!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

how dare you all play with my emotions with your rumors, i still want chandella and ariyianni both back to working the corners in detroit and getting 2 better replacements


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> khoveraki said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ curvy girls. that's just a word fat women use to feel better about themselves, c'mon Rusty it's not a word for our gender to use.
> ...


Haha well I understand what khoveraki means. It's hard to know what word to use for a woman with a feminine figure, because every time somebody comes up with a new word for them, fat chicks start using that word on themselves and then people start thinking you're into walruses if you continue to use that word.

I'm also of the opinion that it would look better if they had ring girls with a bit more ass than the ones they've got now. I think Andressa Soares is overrated, but someone more Koeppe-ish would be perfect.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> You like girls with flat pancake asses, we like girls with booty. Is Jennifer Lopez fat? Is Kim Kardashian fat?
> 
> I feel sorry for you.


Some of these pics blatently show fatties. Kim and J-Lo aren't fat. They're smoking hotties. Especially Kim. Whatever the hell happened to Jennifer Lopez anyway? Watched Money Train the other day and she was freaking fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnne!! I'd still tap that. But shes nothing like she used to be.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

pancake booty is not that bad. just put a little maple syrup and you're good


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

RustyRenegade said:


> Britney is pretty and all but I'd much rather have some curvy ring girls


hell yeah !


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

:laugh:

Neg repped for not being a chubby chaser.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Last I heard, her name was off the UFC site then once everybody bombarded Dana on Twitter her name re-appeared. 

That's what these forums and social networking sites are for. Freedom of speech. WE CONTROL THE SPORT BECAUSE WE PAY TO WATCH THESE FIGHTS. EIGHTEEN YEARS BABY AND IF WE WANT TO SEE SOME TITS AND ASS...THEN BY GOLLY THAT IS WHAT WE WANT DAMMIT!!!


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

St.Paul Guy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Neg repped for not being a chubby chaser.


What are you talking about? No one has put up a picture of a chubby woman in this thread.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

yeah, all kidding aside, I would RNC all the chicks posted in this thread. especially that jaime koeppe


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

The best thing about beautiful women, over say religion, is we all have our different opinions, but we wouldn't kill or go to war over it, as we'd always be willing, as evidenced in some of the posts, to give another's idea of beauty a shot (no pun intended) if the opportunity presented itself. And if a conversion happend, so much the better.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

All I know is *a little* meat feels a lot better than skin and bones.


----------

